# Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

Just got my 12.3" Audi TT front brake upgrade for my MkIV GTI VR6 with Hawk HPS pads. I opted for the HPS because I was told HP+ squeel like a mother. However my HPS squeel too! Only when braking lightly however. I've only driven 200km's. And I don't know if it's just me but the braking is not as "crazy" as I thought it would be. I did bed the brakes after installation... I did three light braking exercices and two or three hard braking exercices from 60mph to 20mph or full stop. Will braking improve as I go along? How about the squeeling? My brake pedal feel stiff too.


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (MTLVR6)*

trying to warp ur rotors and mess up ur pads?>
new brakes with rotors supposed to take around 500 miles to break in. with no hard braking especially panic stops.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_new brakes with rotors supposed to take around 500 miles to break in. with no hard braking especially panic stops.
















not exactly. 
if you bed in the pads properly, the brakes are, as they say, good to go. 500 miles? seriously, it takes some people WEEKS to put that much mileage on their car.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (bxr140)*

if you use the search feature, and change it so"archived content" and search under the word "bedding"....i have found this method by RACER X to be the most accurate....I personally havent had the best luck just using lite braking for the 1st 200 miles....try this
Pads need to be bedded to the rotor when the new pads are first installed. Once they are bedded in, they will work fine for a long time. The whole point of bedding in the pads is to make them work better and last longer. 
Here's the bedding procedure I've used for years, and it seems to work well for me. 
Find a nice open road or very large parking lot. You need some room with very little traffic to do this right. Drive very genlty with the brakes on the way to your bedding location.
Drive the car at about 35mph. If you have a manual transmission, use 2nd or 3rd gear and don't change gears during this bedding procedure. On the race car, I typically use 2nd gear. On the diesel, I typically used 3rd gear.
Apply the brakes firmly and slow down from 35mph to about 20mph. You're not trying to threshhold brake here. About an average street stop is what you're looking for. Something to put a little wear on the pads, but not so severe that you're building any serious heat up. Don't slow down below 20mpy. 
Accellerate to 35mph again and drive for about 15 seconds at 35mph. Then, brake firmly again and slow to 20mph. 
Repeat this about 20 times. Always drive for at least 15 seconds at 35mph before braking again. Slow down to 20mph, no slower, and then accellerate again.
Now, accellerate to 45mph and drive for about 15 seconds. Brake firmly again and slow to 25 mph. 
Repeat the cylce again 20 times, accellerating to 45mph, driving for 15 seconds at 45, then braking firmly to 25mph.
For harder racing pads (carbon or carbon metalic pads), I run 30 or 40 of each cycle.
Your pads are now bedded to your rotors. If you are going on the track, there will probably be one big fade early in your first session when you build the temperatures up to the level where the gasses from the binders and surface treatment on the pads gas out. After that, the pads


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (MTLVR6)*

Here's what Hawk has to say...
Install brake pads properly, be sure pads are securely positioned in caliper.
Flush system with fresh brake fluid.
Check all hydraulic parts for excess wear and tear.
Check rotor for proper thickness
check rotor for parallelism.
Check rotor for lateral run-out.
Check rotor for scoring or grooves over .012 inches deep. If either applies resurfacing is required.
If rotor does not need resurfacing, contamination from the previous brake pads must be removed. Sand rotors with 130 grit sandpaper using moderate pressure.. Use soap and water to clean off rotor surface after sanding or machining. Rotors should be free and clear of oil, grease and brake fluid.
Inspect calipers for freedom of movement, lubricate where necessary
Breaking in the New Pads;
6-10 stops from approximately 35 mph with moderate pressure.
2-3 hard stops from approximately 40-45 mph
Do not drag brakes
Allow 15 minutes for brake system cool down
fat biker


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_trying to warp ur rotors and mess up ur pads?>
new brakes with rotors supposed to take around 500 miles to break in. with no hard braking especially panic stops.
















What????????


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (kewl20v)*

What's your take on the Hawk HPS pads? Looking for something low dust with improved braking and was either thinking go with them or some EBC greens. Would have liked to go with your exact setup, but I don't think the TT would fit under my 16's. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sicks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (GTI451)*

i recently changed out every brake component in my car, for the 10.1 setup (ate rotors/ferodo ds2000 pads, ate super blue fluid, 22mm MC.. etc..etc.) what i did to bed the pads in.. was hit this street near me that has a million of stop signs... i would just drive it normally through here... and stop normally. using about 50-70% brake pressure... did this two nights in a row... and gradually started to get on the brakes harder.. by the third night.. braking was very very very nice... i can lock my front tires quite easily (still the ****ty bald tires that came w/ the car, azenis are on backorder everywhere!!! =(....).. but just thought i'd share my method...
-gabriel


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (GTI451)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI451* »_What's your take on the Hawk HPS pads? Looking for something low dust with improved braking and was either thinking go with them or some EBC greens. Would have liked to go with your exact setup, but I don't think the TT would fit under my 16's. Thanks for the info.

First off, they will fit under your 16s! I am running my original 16" twin spoke GTI VR6 wheels (don't know what their exact name is) with the front TT brakes.
*My take on the Hawk HPS:* The Hawk HPS are low dust from what I've seen so far... I've had 'em for about 600k now. The way I bedded them is three low speed brakes to warm them up and two or three hard brakes with one full stop and about two rolling. After having them for about a week I really appreciate the braking power, my tires are crappy so under hard breaking conditions they screech (the tires). Another thing I've noticed is that the pads squeel under low speed light braking. But that doesn't bother me.
Overall I am very satisfied. Slightly better braking than the OEM 11.3" setup, and the discs definitely don't heat up nearly as fast as the originals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone else have any comments? Should they squeel a bit? And is what I said pretty much how others with the same setup feel?

_Modified by MTLVR6 at 1:57 AM 6-23-2003_


_Modified by MTLVR6 at 1:58 AM 6-23-2003_


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (sicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicks* »_i recently changed out every brake component in my car, for the 10.1 setup (ate rotors/ferodo ds2000 pads, ate super blue fluid, 22mm MC.. etc..etc.) what i did to bed the pads in.. was hit this street near me that has a million of stop signs... i would just drive it normally through here... and stop normally. using about 50-70% brake pressure... did this two nights in a row... and gradually started to get on the brakes harder.. by the third night.. braking was very very very nice... i can lock my front tires quite easily (still the ****ty bald tires that came w/ the car, azenis are on backorder everywhere!!! =(....).. but just thought i'd share my method...
-gabriel
 You know Azenis's are on back order ever where.But We found a place that has them and my friend and i each got a set. The are supposed to have a 100 tires in stock..well 92 now







..that is for the 205/50/15 size if thats what your looking for


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (GTI451)*

The TT will fit under 16" rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_trying to warp ur rotors and mess up ur pads?>
new brakes with rotors supposed to take around 500 miles to break in. with no hard braking especially panic stops.
















Back atcha bud:


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT Upgrade with Hawk HPS (MTLVR6)*

*An update on my setup:* Lovin' the upgrade. It brakes like hell. It still squeels on low-speed light braking. I also recommend getting drilled discs (I have solid Brembos) because my discs heat up quickly during repetitive hard acceleration and braking. But in normal driving conditions they brakes hold up more than well. Next up: SS brake lines and fluid.


----------



## pablovi (Feb 11, 2003)

I have TT Brakes, and 4 days ago i installed the Hawk HPS Pads,.
Yeah, it takes a while for the pads to get bedded right, the first two day I wasn´t stoping, it was sacry acutally, but now they do stop a lot better than stock, and for me no noise at all, at least for now, great upgrade from the stock ones.


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (pablovi)*

You need to bed the pads as soon as you install them.
Post your impressions after a week or two.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*

your method of a few stops from 35 and a couple from 60 are for worn in rotors for new pads. i'd say the long explained brake in procedures are pretty accurate. i liked the 3 nights in a row version, keeps excess heat out. if you really want some serious bite, throw in some Ferodo 2500s and repeat your method. let cool down and then hold your eyeballs in.


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I guess... too late now.


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*

*Update after a few months:*
The squealing is gone and the brakes work just fine... much improved over the original 11.3" Mk4 VR6 setup.
It's time to change brake fluid so I'll be putting in Motul RBF 600. I'm still wondering if it's the right fluid for my driving habits (too extreme for the streets?). I will be putting in SS braided brake lines as well. And it's also time for some new tires... Braking should improve even more when I'm done!!


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*

Awesome man.... thanks for the continued updates. Will be ordering from ECS sometime in the next few


----------

